# Installing Racoon2



## beaute (May 4, 2010)

Hello

I have a problem getting racoon to install on my freebsd box. First of all I'm a complete noob when it comes to FreeBSD I only installed it for this project which I am currently working on so please bare with me when I don't understand commands very well, I would appreciate it if you tell me exactly what I must do to work around this. 

I have two machines connected directly via Ethernet cable and I wish to build encrypted IPSec using this connection. I have followed the instructions here: 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ipsec.html

I have managed to create the virtual interface and was able to ping back and forth between all IP address in my VPN. I have IPSec Tools installed from the ports collection but I reached the part where it asks me edit the racoon configuration file supposedly located in: 
/usr/local/etc/racoon/racoon.conf 

I do not have this configuration file. The command 
[CMD=""]man racoon[/CMD]
works and the command racoon on its own returns 

```
racoon: failed to parse configuration file.
```

So I thought maybe racoon is not installed for me. I went to the security ports collection and tried to install racoon from there, I only had racoon2 so I went to that folder and ran make install clean. The first time I attempted the installation it asked me if I wanted extra options. Being the naive I am I selected all options (including KINK) because at the start of the project I wasn't sure what I need. Installation proceeded but stopped at:


```
checking for main in -lkrb5... no
configure: error: libkrb5 is not found/linkable. 
configure: error: ./configure failed for kinkd
===> Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
```

and the installation stops there. I tried deinstall and reinstall all with the same problem, it's just stuck at there. I looked online everywhere but apparently only me and a russian other person ran into this problem, I do not speak russian so I do not know how he solved it. 

I noticed the kinkd line and figured it must be one of the options I selected. Removing racoon-related files from everywhere I could find it did not solve the problem. I thought it's definitely the initial options I selected, they must be saved somewhere. I did not know where so I decided what the heck I'll just remove FreeBSD and install it all over again because that's the only reason I need it anyway. I did, and the problem is still there! I'm running out of options. I do not know what to do or what the problem is exactly. 

Please help!


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2010)

`# make rmconfig` will remove the selected options and allow you to reselect them.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2010)

Note: some applications do use configuration files, but do not install one under /usr/local/etc/. Sometimes they put a sample config somewhere under /usr/local/share/[something]/, or they count on you to create one all by yourself based on information in the man page.


----------



## beaute (May 5, 2010)

Thank you. rmconfig worked!


----------

